# Hey!



## matty (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll keep this simple.

My name is Matt, I assist as a volenteer with lighting, video, graphics in a Church environment. I came across this forum on Google looking for an answer to some weird lighting issues i've come across recently.


----------



## Kelite (Dec 21, 2009)

Welcome to the ControlBooth Matt, and let me be the first to ask:

Did you *really* post this at 2:51 in the morning? Wow-

Welcome to the club, and please feel free to join a few CB groups involved in the lighting of House of Worship venues. Several of us also join you in bringing fresh lighting ideas that enhance worship rather than distract from the message.

Welcome to the ControlBooth!


----------

